# Big cars Big Boobs and Intellectuals



## BananaRepublic

Why is it that when I post things here and this is especially true in the case where I'm looking for advise or critique do I get loads of views but very little actual advise. To be fair its not just me, or thats what I tell myself,  others have the same problem its great to get 20 million views but only getting 4 comments is aggravating.


----------



## 480sparky

Many times I'll view an image I don't feel I'm qualified to critique.  I may know what I like and dislike about the image, but it's not within the real of my expertise.  So my opinion would, IMHO, be invalid.


----------



## BananaRepublic

Thats a sit on the ditch answer


----------



## JacaRanda

Your title may be enough to make someone view the post, but the question or the photo may not be enough to make someone respond.  The whole thing is hit or miss.

Don't take it personally.  Sparky's answer is absolutely valid.


----------



## BananaRepublic

JacaRanda said:


> Your title may be enough to make someone view the post, but the question or the photo may not be enough to make someone respond.  The whole thing is hit or miss.
> 
> Don't take it personally.  Sparky's answer is absolutely valid.



Im not just talking about me if you look through the forums there are countless others who go unanserwed


----------



## 480sparky

BananaRepublic said:


> Im not just talking about me if you look through the forums there are countless others who go unanserwed



I'd say there's more hits by bots than by mortal humans.




BananaRepublic said:


> Thats a sit on the ditch answer



You asked the question.  Don't complain if you don't like my answer.


----------



## JacaRanda

BananaRepublic said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your title may be enough to make someone view the post, but the question or the photo may not be enough to make someone respond.  The whole thing is hit or miss.
> 
> Don't take it personally.  Sparky's answer is absolutely valid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not just talking about me if you look through the forums there are countless others who go unanserwed
Click to expand...

 
Gotcha.  Still it's hit or miss based on all sorts of things.


----------



## dcbear78

In many online communities there are a great number of lurkers who like to read and learn but rarely do they contribute. This can either be through lack of knowledge on the subject or low confidence and many other reasons.


----------



## Vtec44

It's because people don't get paid to do this, and some (like myself) generally don't critique people's work publicly.


----------



## wyogirl

Sometimes its because the photo is technically good but not necessarily a great photo.  I can't tell you that you did anything wrong... it just doesn't do anything for me.  Or sometimes everything that needs to be said has been said already.


----------



## BananaRepublic

Vtec44 said:


> It's because people don't get paid to do this, and some (like myself) generally don't critique people's work publicly.




I always try to just post up what I think or click agree if a previous person has said what I'm thinking


----------



## sm4him

I've asked myself that question, several times before. And to answer it, I always reverse it and look at it from another direction. What compels ME to respond to a thread, instead of simply viewing it?
How often do *I* view threads and NOT respond? The answer to the second question is--quite a bit.
The answer to the first question is more complicated.

It depends on my mood; maybe I'm just in the mood to browse, not type.
It depends on the time I have; maybe a response comes to mind, but it's more than just "Nice!" and so I decide I don't have time to type all that out (as was the case the first TWO times I viewed this thread).
For a photo thread, it depends on the photo. If I just hate it and think "wow, that's just really bad," I'm typically going to just leave instead of saying "That's a terrible photo. IMO."  But most of them don't provoke that response for me, so why don't I post a reply?
At least for me, the following things tend to increase the chance that I'll respond to a photo thread:
--There is something in particular I notice that I believe could improve the photo.
--It is absolutely stunning picture that grabs my attention.
--The OP asks one or several pointed questions to invite response (i.e., what do you think of the composition? Is this a little underexposed? What could I do the next time about "x"?)
--There are OTHER responses to the thread and they say something that I want to respond to, or add to.

The photo threads that I am the LEAST likely to comment on are those where I see absolutely nothing WRONG with the photo, nothing I would necessarily do differently, but it just doesn't have a "wow" factor.
I can't really critique it, as I have no particular critique to give for it, but I also wouldn't add it to a "favorites" folder if we had such a thing. It's just a "that's nice enough" photo. 

Finally, I (often mistakenly) usually assume that my reply doesn't really matter, because others will reply too.

Or, it could be as simple as the fact that it's posted on a Thursday. Personally, I could just never quite get the hang of Thursdays.


----------



## Derrel

This forum has something like 68 different sub-sections; far too many. However, most people that are active, and who reply, read the TPF pages by using the Active Topics link...we click on Active Topics, and discuss what's currently active. If you live in a European time zone, or happen to post something that does not "catch fire" immediately, your post will end up on Page 3 or Page 4, often very quickly, and the post will effectively be dead before you know it.


----------



## JacaRanda

sm4him said:


> I've asked myself that question, several times before. And to answer it, I always reverse it and look at it from another direction. What compels ME to respond to a thread, instead of simply viewing it?
> How often do *I* view threads and NOT respond? The answer to the second question is--quite a bit.
> The answer to the first question is more complicated.
> 
> It depends on my mood; maybe I'm just in the mood to browse, not type.
> It depends on the time I have; maybe a response comes to mind, but it's more than just "Nice!" and so I decide I don't have time to type all that out (as was the case the first TWO times I viewed this thread).
> For a photo thread, it depends on the photo. If I just hate it and think "wow, that's just really bad," I'm typically going to just leave instead of saying "That's a terrible photo. IMO."  But most of them don't provoke that response for me, so why don't I post a reply?
> At least for me, the following things tend to increase the chance that I'll respond to a photo thread:
> --There is something in particular I notice that I believe could improve the photo.
> --It is absolutely stunning picture that grabs my attention.
> --The OP asks one or several pointed questions to invite response (i.e., what do you think of the composition? Is this a little underexposed? What could I do the next time about "x"?)
> --There are OTHER responses to the thread and they say something that I want to respond to, or add to.
> 
> The photo threads that I am the LEAST likely to comment on are those where I see absolutely nothing WRONG with the photo, nothing I would necessarily do differently, but it just doesn't have a "wow" factor.
> I can't really critique it, as I have no particular critique to give for it, but I also wouldn't add it to a "favorites" folder if we had such a thing. It's just a "that's nice enough" photo.
> 
> Finally, I (often mistakenly) usually assume that my reply doesn't really matter, because others will reply too.
> 
> Or, it could be as simple as the fact that it's posted on a Thursday. Personally, I could just never quite get the hang of Thursdays.


 
See?


----------



## terri

hmm - I'm not sure why this thread was started in the Articles of Interest forum, but I've moved it to a new home.


----------



## BananaRepublic

terri said:


> hmm - I'm not sure why this thread was started in the Articles of Interest forum, but I've moved it to a new home.



I didn't do it with menace and it did have a different title to start with but I would add that the articles of interest and the beginners forum get the most traffic as far as i can see so it was going to be one of those as I wanted an answer.


----------



## Derrel

BananaRepublic said:
			
		

> Why is it that when I post things here and this is especially true in the case where I'm looking for advise or critique do I get loads of views but very little actual advise. To be fair its not just me, or thats what I tell myself,  others have the same problem its great to get 20 million views but only getting 4 comments is aggravating.



As far as critique goes...the culture at TPF has changed over the last two years or so, from being a place  with about fifteen active people who would offer C&C on almost every photo, down to a site that has maybe four or five people who will consistently and frequently offer C&C. The rank and file people who used to offer C&C, often with the caveat, "but I'm a beginner, so take my C&C with a grain of salt," type of disclaimer. I personally think that ANYBODY should feel free to say what he or she thinks about a topic, a picture, a set of pictures, a series, whatever; all opinions should be welcome in a place like this. Getting C&C from newbs,beginning level, intermediate, advanced, old hand level people--it's ALL good.

What's toughest I think is responding to either your friends, or to _the top dogs_...every once in a while they will post something just outrageously stupid, or maybe even pretty bad. What to do then? TPF has become more politically correct, and few people are willing to offend now--which is different from how it used to be. People are less-willing to talk about pictures, and how to make them. More people seem to reserve saying anything, for fear of offending or hurting feelings.

More people want *atta-boy!* type approval, and post one or two times, looking for congrats and advice, then they disappear. If they get honest C&C that offends, they may flare out of control.

Another thing...over the last couple of years TPF has grown smaller, more club-like, less of a downtown shopping mall, and more of a KOA campground...you're only doing about one post every two days...not gonna see as many replies with that level of visibility as for people who are more well-known and well, more popular.

This might all be nonsense--I am only HALFWAY through *Coffee Cup Number One* for today.So, brain is only maybe in 2nd gear (and it's a 5-speed...).


----------



## terri

BananaRepublic said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmm - I'm not sure why this thread was started in the Articles of Interest forum, but I've moved it to a new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do it with menace and it did have a different title to start with but I would add that the articles of interest and the beginners forum get the most traffic as far as i can see so it was going to be one of those as I wanted an answer.
Click to expand...

I think you covered getting an answer with your thread title!    

No biggie, but as I roam around the forum if I see something that looks like it was inadvertently posted in the wrong forum, it's my job to move it.   Believe me, lots of folks scroll through the Photo Discussion forum as they ponder things, so it's a good place for this one, too.


----------



## runnah

I have just become so good that I don't need critiques and giving them is so far beneath me I can't be bothered.


----------



## Derrel

I'll be totally be honest...I opened this thread hoping for some *sharp, clear, well-lighted, off-camera flash photos* (at least six of them) with the subject being some Hooters restaurant waitresses...maybe posing in the parking lot with a gorgeous Italian supercar, and of course, some discussion and an artist's statement framed in a big serving of intellectual pseudo-bullspit about ,"Photos that examine the interplay between the erotic, the mundane, and the cheeseburger culture of the early twenty-first century,"or somesuch nonsense...

But did your thread deliver? Were there any *boobs?* Was there any Italian* supercar *sheet metal and fine paintwork? Were there any sexy rims and low-profile tires? Were there any hot, *intellectual babes*? We got exactly NONE of that! *

Big. Fat. Missfire.

*[terri's brief appearance may qualify as _intellectual babe appearance_ in some states. Consult local laws.]


----------



## sm4him

Derrel said:


> Were there any hot, *intellectual babes*? We got exactly NONE of that! *
> 
> Big. Fat. Missfire.
> 
> *[terri's brief appearance may qualify as _intellectual babe appearance_ in some states. Consult local laws.]



...ahem...


----------



## astroNikon

BananaRepublic said:


> Why is it that when I post things here and this is especially true in the case where I'm looking for advise or critique do I get loads of views but very little actual advise. To be fair its not just me, or thats what I tell myself,  others have the same problem its great to get 20 million views but only getting 4 comments is aggravating.


There are some posts than languish with no C&C for a while and then I decide to comment to get it going.  Other one's I'll comment then if no expert engages I'll email one of them .. had to do that recently too.

Giving C&C and reading C&C helps me improve my abilities too, I think.


----------



## MSnowy

Derrel said:


> I'll be totally be honest...I opened this thread hoping for some *sharp, clear, well-lighted, off-camera flash photos* (at least six of them) with the subject being some Hooters restaurant waitresses...maybe posing in the parking lot with a gorgeous Italian supercar, and of course, some discussion and an artist's statement framed in a big serving of intellectual pseudo-bullspit about ,"Photos that examine the interplay between the erotic, the mundane, and the cheeseburger culture of the early twenty-first century,"or somesuch nonsense...
> 
> But did your thread deliver? Were there any *boobs?* Was there any Italian* supercar *sheet metal and fine paintwork? Were there any sexy rims and low-profile tires? Were there any hot, *intellectual babes*? We got exactly NONE of that! *
> 
> Big. Fat. Missfire.
> 
> *[terri's brief appearance may qualify as _intellectual babe appearance_ in some states. Consult local laws.]



Just wait a while Derrel the boobs will be showing up soon.


----------



## robbins.photo

Ok, well on the C&C thing, if I don' t have something constructive or helpful to offer, I usually don't offer it.  I tend to stick with the stuff I'm more familiar shooting myself, so it would be more rare that you'll see me comment on a person's portrait, landscape or street style photography since that isn't what I normally shoot.


----------



## Vtec44

robbins.photo said:


> I tend to stick with the stuff I'm more familiar shooting myself, so it would be more rare that you'll see me comment on a person's portrait, landscape or street style photography since that isn't what I normally shoot.



Same with me.  A lot of times I wonder if people critique and comment because they just want to say something, without any experience in that particular area.


----------



## zombiesniper

I've moderated quite a few forums and have belonged to hundreds.

I have come to realize that there are multiple reasons people will not post in a thread that is asking for help/advice.

The Noob (guys like me here)
The noob is relatively new to the forum and the sport/activity it is based on. The noob is initially here to learn and understands (thinks) that they have nothing to contribute or they are not confident in their knowledge.

The Veteran.
The veteran has answered the same questions day in and day out for quite some time and has begun to get tired. They begin to limit the number and type of questions that they will put their energy towards.

The Lurker.
The Lurker only come to view. They may or may not have an account. The lurker could be someone that is interested in said activity but only wants to learn, not become a part of the community.

The Window Shopper.
The window shopper just likes to look at pretty pictures and has no intent at becoming involved in the activity but likes to look.

Now take those that don't fall into the above. Do they view the entire forum or do they have a sub interest inside the forum that they focus on?

Perceived history of the member posting can also influence who may answer. I post mostly birds in flight. (I know I haven't been around long enough to have a reputation accept for being SEXY lol) Therefore I wouldn't expect people that love street photography to comment or CC my pics much (still appreciated if they do).

Now throw on top of this is the forum design. Most have a "New Posts/Active Topics" feature to make it easier to find the latest posts. Seems like that would help get every thread answered. Not always since if a post isn't on the first page when someone selects the feature, the post will have less of a chance of being viewed let alone answered.

I could write an essay (or finish this one) but the short answer is that TPF is no different than other forums on the view/replies. It is all percentages. Some forums you may not notice it due to the larger membership.

Now I'll shut up.


----------



## KenC

Periodically someone complains about the lack of feedback, but it seems to be inherent in any group, for all of the reasons stated and probably others as well.  I make an effort to offer useful comments on some photos, usually avoiding things far from what I do, and photos that are so bad I really don't know where to begin.  For photos that are very good, but for which I don't have any useful comments, I usually post a "like" or a quick word.  All of us who post on here just do it and take our chances - the forum doesn't owe us anything.


----------



## JacaRanda

Derrel said:


> I'll be totally be honest...I opened this thread hoping for some *sharp, clear, well-lighted, off-camera flash photos* (at least six of them) with the subject being some Hooters restaurant waitresses...maybe posing in the parking lot with a gorgeous Italian supercar, and of course, some discussion and an artist's statement framed in a big serving of intellectual pseudo-bullspit about ,"Photos that examine the interplay between the erotic, the mundane, and the cheeseburger culture of the early twenty-first century,"or somesuch nonsense...
> 
> But did your thread deliver? Were there any *boobs?* Was there any Italian* supercar *sheet metal and fine paintwork? Were there any sexy rims and low-profile tires? Were there any hot, *intellectual babes*? We got exactly NONE of that! *
> 
> Big. Fat. Missfire.
> 
> *[terri's brief appearance may qualify as _intellectual babe appearance_ in some states. Consult local laws.]


 
Plenty of boobys here blue footed booby - Google Search


----------



## robbins.photo

Vtec44 said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to stick with the stuff I'm more familiar shooting myself, so it would be more rare that you'll see me comment on a person's portrait, landscape or street style photography since that isn't what I normally shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same with me.  A lot of times I wonder if people critique and comment because they just want to say something, without any experience in that particular area.
Click to expand...


Well I just assume that if anyone asks for advice on portrait photography and clicks on my flickr link they are going to realize pretty quick, hey, there are no people portraits here.. lol


----------



## astroNikon

by the way, was the title of this thread changed from it's initial posting.
I recall reading it right after it was posted and not replying ... LOL


----------



## 480sparky

I'm thoroughly corn-fused now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Can we just talk about bacon instead?


----------



## Derrel

480sparky said:
			
		

> I'm thoroughly corn-fused now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we just talk about bacon instead?



**_*Early thread derailment attempt*_ noted at Post #31.


----------



## Braineack

BananaRepublic said:


> Why is it that when I post things here and this is especially true in the case where I'm looking for advise or critique do I get loads of views but very little actual advise. To be fair its not just me, or thats what I tell myself,  others have the same problem its great to get 20 million views but only getting 4 comments is aggravating.



Im still trying to figure out why not every single image I post doesn't get nominated for photo-of-the-month...


----------



## robbins.photo

Braineack said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that when I post things here and this is especially true in the case where I'm looking for advise or critique do I get loads of views but very little actual advise. To be fair its not just me, or thats what I tell myself,  others have the same problem its great to get 20 million views but only getting 4 comments is aggravating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im still trying to figure out why not every single image I post doesn't get nominated for photo-of-the-month...
Click to expand...


Because we all love you too much the way you are and don't want you to change by becoming famous.  Obviously.


----------



## JacaRanda

Braineack said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that when I post things here and this is especially true in the case where I'm looking for advise or critique do I get loads of views but very little actual advise. To be fair its not just me, or thats what I tell myself,  others have the same problem its great to get 20 million views but only getting 4 comments is aggravating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im still trying to figure out why not every single image I post doesn't get nominated for photo-of-the-month...
Click to expand...

 
Because you don't have a D750.  Come on man!  Upgrade.


----------



## astroNikon

Braineack said:


> Im still trying to figure out why not every single image I post doesn't get nominated for photo-of-the-month...


You post photos ?

I thought you just gave cranky critiques and commentaries ?


----------



## vintagesnaps

Bacon isn't a thread derailment attempt, it's - bacon! a legit reason for a post.

I thought too the thread title had changed... because I was on earlier and don't even know if I logged in! that's just how it goes.

It's a message board, you can probably only expect so much (as Vtec said, nobody's getting paid for time spent doing critiques), how much time does anyone have? If you seriously want critique on your work maybe find another way to get that - a class, a camera club, go to a photography exhibit/opening where there's cheese and an opportunity to connect with other photographers, etc. I've found it helpful to have taken a class and gotten an opportunity to get feedback on my work from an instructor, so maybe find something else that would work for you. On here it probably depends on everyone's time and skills and areas of interest etc. how much they'll critique photos.


----------



## JacaRanda

vintagesnaps said:


> Bacon isn't a thread derailment attempt, it's - bacon! a legit reason for a post.
> 
> I thought too the thread title had changed... because I was on earlier and don't even know if I logged in! that's just how it goes.
> 
> It's a message board, you can probably only expect so much (as Vtec said, nobody's getting paid for time spent doing critiques), how much time does anyone have? If you seriously want critique on your work maybe find another way to get that - a class, a camera club, go to a photography exhibit/opening where there's cheese and an opportunity to connect with other photographers, etc. I've found it helpful to have taken a class and gotten an opportunity to get feedback on my work from an instructor, so maybe find something else that would work for you. On here it probably depends on everyone's time and skills and areas of interest etc. how much they'll critique photos.


 
Bacon & Cheese in the same post.  I  you!


----------



## Derrel

astroNikon said:
			
		

> You post photos ?
> 
> I thought you just gave cranky critiques and commentaries ?



OhMyGod--I just got a HUGE flash of *deja vu* when I read your post, Steve. Not kidding. 100% totally serious. Frrrrrrreaky!


----------



## medic2230

WOOHOO! Here for the big boo….er wut?


----------



## Fred Berg

I don't do this myself but you can always bump a photo after a day or two if nobody has responded. This seems to work well enough in most cases.


----------



## cbarnard7

Many people on this site love off-topic banter more than photo discussion/critique. Post something people can argue about and you'll be sure to get replies.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vtec44

cbarnard7 said:


> Many people on this site love off-topic banter more than photo discussion/critique. Post something people can argue about and you'll be sure to get replies.



If you're a pretty girl, you'll also get more replies.


----------



## BananaRepublic

Braineack said:


> Im still trying to figure out why not every single image I post doesn't get nominated for photo-of-the-month...



Do you use a store bought knife or a homemade shank?


----------



## Trever1t

I don't always know what to say, but when I do, it's 2x


I don't always know what to say, but when I do, it's 2x


----------



## mmaria

I used to do a fair amount of critiquing images because:
- I learn from critiquing
- I want to help
- I though if I give c&c then others will give me c&c when I post the photo

I don't do a fair amount of critiquing images anymore because:
- I run out of patience. Too much times I wrote composition blah blah, blown out highlights blah blah, posing blah blah...
- the monitor on my job is dark and a bit weird so I might be completely wrong when c&c because I'm not seeing the picture as it is
- the picture I opened needs lots of work and explaining why it needs lots of work would take my time and I don't have that time often anymore
- the picture is really not interesting, nor I see that the photographer thinks in an interesting way (totally subjective)
- I don't spend that much time here anymore
- and recently I c&c a photographer who posted a photo out of his usual comfort zone recently and he didn't react well... I can't deal with that anymore.
- I run out of patience . I want to be nice, but sometimes I just can't be nice so I skip
- and sometimes, especially lately, I completely disagree with others who commented on the picture "oh very nice" -when posing isn't flattering at all f.e. but I don't want to cause tension so I leave


----------



## Dagwood56

I don't offer actual cc much anymore because what I say is usually ignored by the OP who will then take the same advice I offered, from a more prominent member and I think to myself in a sarcastic voice - yeah, that's what I just said -- you're welcome. Another reason is, in my opinion, the better photos here get ignored or ripped apart much of the time anymore and the lesser shots that hold very little artistic value are gushed over like they are some priceless piece of work.. So I've gotten to saying "very nice" if I like something or I just take the easy way out and click the like button.


----------



## Rob5589

Vtec44 said:


> If you're a pretty girl, you'll also get more replies.



Or post photos of pretty girls. Paging Trever1t!

I look at tons of pics here but, am extremely limited in experience and comment very little. Mostly I look at the photo then read the critiques and go back to see what I missed. I find it very helpful and have had many "Oh, I see" moments.


----------



## JacaRanda

Good thing there is no rule that we have to give critique. Good thing there is no rule on how we give critique except that we should try not to be rude (not that tough for most).  Good thing there is no rule against lurking and taking the good,  leaving the bad - for FREE.  Good thing there is no rule that I have to come to TPF to learn photography.  Good thing that if I don't like it,  I can start my own forum and make all the rules. 

Good thing there is coffee and kitties and birds and light. . 

Have a great Labor Day weekend and thank you for your support. 

Bartles and James and Sam Adams.


----------



## dennybeall

IMHO there are folks that ask for C&C and welcome it and are thankful for the opinions expressed. THEN there are others that attack and argue about the opinions expressed and disagree, sometimes hotly, about the opinions expressed. The person that provided the C&C gets less likely to give their opinion.


----------



## Dave442

I know I did not critique the Tractor shot, but I think that post had plenty of comments.  
A good title helps and I like some words to go with the photo.

But like if I go to an exhibition, I may only feel moved enough by a couple pieces to put together some critique. And at an exhibition the artist may only hear my critique if I know them or if they ask me directly.


----------



## limr

Well, I grade papers for a living and sometimes I just don't have it in me to give more feedback 

Other times, just as others have mentioned, I either don't have anything to say, or it's already been said, or I don't have time, etc. And I rarely even open, much less comment in, threads that are about subjects or genres that I'm not interested in - like portraits - or that I can't really offer useful advice for - like Sports. And I'm sorry, all you Macro photographers, but there are only so many bug pictures I can handle!   And sometimes, I want to comment but don't have time at the moment and then when I DO have time, I've forgotten. At times I'll keep the thread open in another tab so when I get back to the computer, it's a reminder to make the comment that I wanted to make.

What I will do when I have the energy and time is to find a few threads that have no replies on 3rd page or so of the Active Topics. If there's something I can say - even some small thing - I'll make a comment, thus giving some feedback and a bump. Often I've seen this result in more comments.

And I do think people who are more "noticeable" because of a higher post count or participation in different threads tend to get more comments than those who don't post as often. It can be harder to post feedback to someone new, not because the critique itself is harder or that we're unwilling. When we get to know someone's work or personality, there's a certain short-hand that can be used, a routine to settle into. We have a sense of who can handle a harsher comment, who will not take any negative comment well, who already knows a lot of pp techniques and will understand a shorter comment referring to those techniques, and even what that person is normally capable of and whether that picture is on par. With someone unfamiliar or even semi-unfamiliar, I at least (can't speak for anyone else) feel like I have to explain a little bit more, or be more careful about how I phrase things because I don't know how they'll react yet. 

And there's my 2 cents, offered hours after I first read this thread


----------



## rexbobcat

You're asking the wrong person. I rarely get an "I like it" or "I'm not feeling it." I've come to the conclusion that I just don't know what people find interesting enough to comment on.

Personally, a lot of the time, a photo is either just...bad...and it would take a whole essay to critique it.

Other times the photo is good and I just don't have much to say other than "Looks good."


----------



## unpopular

I'm confused. Where are the boobs?


----------



## vfotog

I thought awhile before answering this, but a few more posts motivated me to add to this thread. I don't look in all the galleries. There are some genres that interest me and some not so much. Sorry, but the unrelated titles drive me crazy. If the title says purple zebras, I want to see purple zebras. This board has posters with a wide range of abilities. So sometimes I look at an image, and it's not bad but it's not good either. Just meh. But it often doesn't interest me enough to post because it's not a technical issue but something subjective. Then there are the ones that are really bad. Those are hardest to cc because you don't know how the person is going to react to critiquing, especially if there are a lot of things wrong with it. It's get worse when you have a not good image, with other posters telling them how nice the image is. I recently gave a pretty technical critique on details of a not bad image, and the OP and others just made excuses. So it makes you wonder "what's the point?" I know people make "friends" here, but telling them an image is good when it isn't won't help them develop their skills. And if you critique a "regular", it better be positive. I've already got a couple of stalkers that go after me in most every thread now. So there's always that. And if the image is really good, there's nothing to critique. So that's why in general, I look at a lot more images than I critique.


----------



## jaomul

Some people who post here are more popular with the masses and will get more hits and more people ready to comment.

This is true in all aspects of life


----------



## Dagwood56

jaomul said:


> Some people who post here are more popular with the masses and will get more hits and more people ready to comment.
> 
> This is true in all aspects of life



Since you made this point of some people who are more popular getting more responses, I'd like to add that in many cases, those members who are more popular, I call them members of the "A Crowd" get CC'd with "Fabulous", "Best Yet", "Great image", remarks no matter how bad the photo may be that they posted, simply because of who they are and I'm sure it sends the wrong message to new members and those still learning. Sorry, but I've been wanting to say this for a long time now.


----------



## robbins.photo

Dagwood56 said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people who post here are more popular with the masses and will get more hits and more people ready to comment.
> 
> This is true in all aspects of life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you made this point of some people who are more popular getting more responses, I'd like to add that in many cases, those members who are more popular, I call them members of the "A Crowd" get CC'd with "Fabulous", "Best Yet", "Great image", remarks no matter how bad the photo may be that they posted, simply because of who they are and I'm sure it sends the wrong message to new members and those still learning. Sorry, but I've been wanting to say this for a long time now.
Click to expand...

Ok, well I do leave a lot of "great shot" style comments myself, but they are not undeserved.

My own photography is posted mostly in the wildlife category and those are the shots I feel most comfortable in leaving comments.

But wow, look at the guys and gals that post stuff there..  Just off the top of my head, Coastal and MSnowy, Jaca and his better half, Brian, Baturn, Westernguy, Fitbmx, TheNevadianstig, Hunter58, Darkshadow, Mattis and on occasion OldHippy, acparsons and Brainieck and several others I probably should have mentioned but didn't.

You look through these folks pictures and frankly it's amazing that a lot of them are not employed full time by National Geographic or someone similar.  The level of talent there is just astonishing.  So yes, I do often end up just remarking on what a wonderful shot it is, but that's because it really is a wonderful shot.

Sent from my 306SH using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer

BananaRepublic said:


> Why is it that when I post things here and this is especially true in the case where I'm looking for advise or critique do I get loads of views but very little actual advise. To be fair its not just me, or thats what I tell myself,  others have the same problem its great to get 20 million views but only getting 4 comments is aggravating.


For me, there is much in the way C&C is being asked for.  IOW: if the poster has stated his intent, his methodology, and posts the image with the EXIF, I'm much more inclined to delve into it.


----------



## otherprof

Derrel said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that when I post things here and this is especially true in the case where I'm looking for advise or critique do I get loads of views but very little actual advise. To be fair its not just me, or thats what I tell myself,  others have the same problem its great to get 20 million views but only getting 4 comments is aggravating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as critique goes...the culture at TPF has changed over the last two years or so, from being a place  with about fifteen active people who would offer C&C on almost every photo, down to a site that has maybe four or five people who will consistently and frequently offer C&C. The rank and file people who used to offer C&C, often with the caveat, "but I'm a beginner, so take my C&C with a grain of salt," type of disclaimer. I personally think that ANYBODY should feel free to say what he or she thinks about a topic, a picture, a set of pictures, a series, whatever; all opinions should be welcome in a place like this. Getting C&C from newbs,beginning level, intermediate, advanced, old hand level people--it's ALL good.
> 
> What's toughest I think is responding to either your friends, or to _the top dogs_...every once in a while they will post something just outrageously stupid, or maybe even pretty bad. What to do then? TPF has become more politically correct, and few people are willing to offend now--which is different from how it used to be. People are less-willing to talk about pictures, and how to make them. More people seem to reserve saying anything, for fear of offending or hurting feelings.
> 
> More people want *atta-boy!* type approval, and post one or two times, looking for congrats and advice, then they disappear. If they get honest C&C that offends, they may flare out of control.
> 
> Another thing...over the last couple of years TPF has grown smaller, more club-like, less of a downtown shopping mall, and more of a KOA campground...you're only doing about one post every two days...not gonna see as many replies with that level of visibility as for people who are more well-known and well, more popular.
> 
> This might all be nonsense--I am only HALFWAY through *Coffee Cup Number One* for today.So, brain is only maybe in 2nd gear (and it's a 5-speed...).
Click to expand...




Derrel said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that when I post things here and this is especially true in the case where I'm looking for advise or critique do I get loads of views but very little actual advise. To be fair its not just me, or thats what I tell myself,  others have the same problem its great to get 20 million views but only getting 4 comments is aggravating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as critique goes...the culture at TPF has changed over the last two years or so, from being a place  with about fifteen active people who would offer C&C on almost every photo, down to a site that has maybe four or five people who will consistently and frequently offer C&C. The rank and file people who used to offer C&C, often with the caveat, "but I'm a beginner, so take my C&C with a grain of salt," type of disclaimer. I personally think that ANYBODY should feel free to say what he or she thinks about a topic, a picture, a set of pictures, a series, whatever; all opinions should be welcome in a place like this. Getting C&C from newbs,beginning level, intermediate, advanced, old hand level people--it's ALL good.
> 
> What's toughest I think is responding to either your friends, or to _the top dogs_...every once in a while they will post something just outrageously stupid, or maybe even pretty bad. What to do then? TPF has become more politically correct, and few people are willing to offend now--which is different from how it used to be. People are less-willing to talk about pictures, and how to make them. More people seem to reserve saying anything, for fear of offending or hurting feelings.
> 
> More people want *atta-boy!* type approval, and post one or two times, looking for congrats and advice, then they disappear. If they get honest C&C that offends, they may flare out of control.
> 
> Another thing...over the last couple of years TPF has grown smaller, more club-like, less of a downtown shopping mall, and more of a KOA campground...you're only doing about one post every two days...not gonna see as many replies with that level of visibility as for people who are more well-known and well, more popular.
> 
> This might all be nonsense--I am only HALFWAY through *Coffee Cup Number One* for today.So, brain is only maybe in 2nd gear (and it's a 5-speed...).
Click to expand...

"TPF has become more politically correct . . ."   I think there should have been a trigger warning before that inflammatory statement. It is clearly a micro-aggression!


----------



## otherprof

For those who hesitate to reply due to fear of offending or insulting, I recommend the following: "You've done it again!"  People always seem to take that as a compliment. I find it particularly useful when people who can't cook insist on you sampling some new creation. Should work with photos too.


----------



## BananaRepublic

I would put EXIF into the post but I don't know how. I use LR to export for this forum and I have not seen that term EXIF in any dropbox so other than attaching all metadata I can't do anymore.

I have asked for an explanation on this but I had no replies. 

And to others who say they don't want to be rude I get enough statements like that from my camera club that is exactly why I come on here to get some straight up critique not some lille livered garbage. One can actually read title beforehand so one should have an idea of what is requested and failing that an extract of introduction message can also be read before you click on the link.


----------



## limr

otherprof said:


> For those who hesitate to reply due to fear of offending or insulting, I recommend the following: "You've done it again!"  People always seem to take that as a compliment. I find it particularly useful when people who can't cook insist on you sampling some new creation. Should work with photos too.



Or how about "breath-taking"? It works for ugly babies, too 

I would put in EXIF data, but I usually don't have any, and if I put the camera, film stock, and settings, I'm surely at some point going to be accused of bragging and expecting everyone to fawn over my use of film.


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> otherprof said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who hesitate to reply due to fear of offending or insulting, I recommend the following: "You've done it again!"  People always seem to take that as a compliment. I find it particularly useful when people who can't cook insist on you sampling some new creation. Should work with photos too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or how about "breath-taking"? It works for ugly babies, too
> 
> I would put in EXIF data, but I usually don't have any, and if I put the camera, film stock, and settings, I'm surely at some point going to be accused of bragging and expecting everyone to fawn over my use of film.
Click to expand...

But I've always found your use of film "breathtaking".  Lol

Banana, sorry I didn't see your previous questions about exif, you can download a couple of different free utilities that will show you the data or you can do what I do and use Flickr to share images, it will show you the exif on the image and it's easy to post the image to the forum by copying the BB code and pasting it into your message

Sent from my 306SH using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky

Now that we're on page 5, can I derail the thread now and suggest we talk about bacon.


----------



## Derrel

Sparky: "*Annnnnnnnnd GO!*"


----------



## unpopular

This thread is worthless without pict...

nevermind. it's just worthless.


----------



## robbins.photo

otherprof said:


> For those who hesitate to reply due to fear of offending or insulting, I recommend the following: "You've done it again!"  People always seem to take that as a compliment. I find it particularly useful when people who can't cook insist on you sampling some new creation. Should work with photos too.



Ya.. your always leaving that on my posts.

Hey.. wait a minute...

Lol


----------



## astroNikon

BananaRepublic said:


> I would put EXIF into the post but I don't know how. I use LR to export for this forum and I have not seen that term EXIF in any dropbox so other than attaching all metadata I can't do anymore.
> 
> I have asked for an explanation on this but I had no replies.
> 
> And to others who say they don't want to be rude I get enough statements like that from my camera club that is exactly why I come on here to get some straight up critique not some lille livered garbage. One can actually read title beforehand so one should have an idea of what is requested and failing that an extract of introduction message can also be read before you click on the link.


In Lightroom, when you go to the EXPORT page
in the MetaData section just select ALL


----------



## medic2230

Well for future reference, if I post a image for C&C I can take whatever you give. If my photo looks like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 then tell me it looks like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . <-----That's not a piece that fell off that's a period.

If I want to improve then you have to have the hard facts given to you. If you can't take it then keep producing the same photo's you have been. This dumbing down of America and not hurting anyone's feelings has gotten old. 

If you're offended and a light heart that can't take it when someone tells the truth about your photo then enjoy not improving and/or learning and keep producing the same old stuff over and over. 
If you fall into that group then here's that cookie for you.


----------



## BillM

I"m still waiting to see the boobies !!!

And 9 out of 10 get all twisted over critiques so I stay out of it now.


----------



## 480sparky

unpopular said:


> This thread is worthless without pict...
> 
> nevermind. it's just worthless.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> What I will do when I have the energy and time is to find a few threads that have no replies on 3rd page or so of the Active Topics. If there's something I can say - even some small thing - I'll make a comment, thus giving some feedback and a bump. Often I've seen this result in more comments.


Hey, I do that too


----------



## mmaria

Dagwood56 said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people who post here are more popular with the masses and will get more hits and more people ready to comment.
> 
> This is true in all aspects of life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you made this point of some people who are more popular getting more responses, I'd like to add that in many cases, those members who are more popular, I call them members of the "A Crowd" get CC'd with "Fabulous", "Best Yet", "Great image", remarks no matter how bad the photo may be that they posted, simply because of who they are and I'm sure it sends the wrong message to new members and those still learning. Sorry, but I've been wanting to say this for a long time now.
Click to expand...

completely agree...

And must add something ... I've spent a fair amount of time here and during that time I interacted with a fair number of people.. after some time, more people got involved in my posts. I've always wonder if that's subjective.. did I really post a fine photograph, or they like my picture because they know me?

Aaand.... recently I got a very nasty pm where a member told me that people like my pictures because I'm a woman and they're midleaged guys who fall for every woman half of their age.

yup... there's that

eta: confesion: there's a guy here that can post "whatever photo it is" and I would like it because I admire him and like him...


----------



## vintagesnaps

Good grief Maria, what a pm to get! wonder who's got their nose that out of joint. You treat people in a respectful way, seems like you should get the same treatment in return.

I suppose it's natural to comment differently if it's someone you know pretty well on here. We all have preferences and photographers we like so it might be more subjective if we like someone's style, etc.


----------



## astroNikon

There are a few here who have gone from a hobby photographer, to testing new concepts, to works in galleries.
To others who are inspired by new gear and break new ground into a new profession.
It's been pretty neat seeing and C&C their early to later stuff.


----------



## The_Traveler

The list of things that I would like to say quite often but generally don't:

So you got your camera today or yesterday and you want us to look at 14 or 15 assorted pictures and tell  you how you're doing? If you just got a piano or a guitar, wouldn't you assume that it would be a while before anyone could make any judgement about that? Same for photography.
Holy Crap , do you just barge into some new environment and assume that everyone there is just hungering to do things your way? Read some threads, look at how people get involved and just see how things get done, then post a picture or two.
Have you looked at this picture? Did you notice that the colors are way off, it is out of focus, there are lots of distracting and irrelevant things and I have no idea what the subject is. (pick as many as necessary)
I see by the title that you think this baby/pet/wife is the most beautiful thing in the world. Guess what, none of us give one little crap about your baby/pet/wife; all we are interested in is your photography.
I guess you don't realize that what you are asking here is found in text form already written approximately 12 million places on the web already including your user's manual and, if you had just tried to look, you wouldn't be wasting our time and energy and giving us the impression that you are a helpless boob still hoping to be taken care of by his/her mommy.


----------



## sm4him

robbins.photo said:


> But wow, look at the guys and gals that post stuff there..  Just off the top of my head, Coastal and MSnowy, Jaca and his better half, Brian, Baturn, Westernguy, Fitbmx, TheNevadianstig, Hunter58, Darkshadow, Mattis and on occasion OldHippy, acparsons and Brainieck and several others I probably should have mentioned but didn't.
> 
> You look through these folks pictures and frankly it's amazing that a lot of them are not employed full time by National Geographic or someone similar.  The level of talent there is just astonishing.
> 
> Sent from my 306SH using Tapatalk



And for the second time in this thread...

...ahem...


Just kidding, this time. There is a very good reason I'm not listed in ^that^ group!


----------



## robbins.photo

sm4him said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But wow, look at the guys and gals that post stuff there..  Just off the top of my head, Coastal and MSnowy, Jaca and his better half, Brian, Baturn, Westernguy, Fitbmx, TheNevadianstig, Hunter58, Darkshadow, Mattis and on occasion OldHippy, acparsons and Brainieck and several others I probably should have mentioned but didn't.
> 
> You look through these folks pictures and frankly it's amazing that a lot of them are not employed full time by National Geographic or someone similar.  The level of talent there is just astonishing.
> 
> Sent from my 306SH using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the second time in this thread...
> 
> ...ahem...
> 
> [emoji38]
> Just kidding, this time. There is a very good reason I'm not listed in ^that^ group!
Click to expand...

Lol, ok, well it was off the top of my head and it's been a while since you posted in wildlife, at least to my recollection which naturally could be wrong...

However yes you are also included in the list above despite a quick bout of Alzheimer's on my part... lol

Sent from my 306SH using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But wow, look at the guys and gals that post stuff there..  Just off the top of my head, Coastal and MSnowy, Jaca and his better half, Brian, Baturn, Westernguy, Fitbmx, TheNevadianstig, Hunter58, Darkshadow, Mattis and on occasion OldHippy, acparsons and Brainieck and several others I probably should have mentioned but didn't.
> 
> You look through these folks pictures and frankly it's amazing that a lot of them are not employed full time by National Geographic or someone similar.  The level of talent there is just astonishing.
> 
> Sent from my 306SH using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the second time in this thread...
> 
> ...ahem...
> 
> 
> Just kidding, this time. There is a very good reason I'm not listed in ^that^ group!
Click to expand...

Yeah, we don't have a cat.


----------



## Peeb

480sparky said:


> Now that we're on page 5, can I derail the thread now and suggest we talk about bacon.


Lest we forget the Yellowstone River photo cc thread whence both bacon and Godzilla were brought up , and quite properly I might add.


----------



## robbins.photo

Peeb said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we're on page 5, can I derail the thread now and suggest we talk about bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> Lest we forget the Yellowstone River photo cc thread whence both bacon and Godzilla were brought up , and quite properly I might add.
Click to expand...

Godzilla and bacon.  Yes, that was a fine day.  A fine day indeed.

Sent from my 306SH using Tapatalk


----------



## jake337

BananaRepublic said:


> Why is it that when I post things here and this is especially true in the case where I'm looking for advise or critique do I get loads of views but very little actual advise. To be fair its not just me, or thats what I tell myself,  others have the same problem its great to get 20 million views but only getting 4 comments is aggravating.




Critique on the technical aspects of photography is pretty damn boring.  I like to critique on how an image makes me feel.  If an image does not evoke emotion in me then I move on.


----------



## sleist

I used to critique more.  I guess I just felt like I was too negative (trying to be constructive) and no one wanted to hear it so I stopped.  Then I don't post much anymore either so maybe I'm just not all that interested anymore.

I know the atmosphere has changed here.  I preferred things when they were a bit more caustic, but I get that there are others that don't appreciate that kind of thing.


----------



## BananaRepublic

This thread has gone on to long and I'm tired of getting notifications so stay away 

But feel free to comment on my comment


----------



## robbins.photo

BananaRepublic said:


> This thread has gone on to long and I'm tired of getting notifications so stay away
> 
> But feel free to comment on my comment



Godzilla.  Bacon.  What more needs to be said?


----------



## sm4him

I love TPF Irony: there are 85+ replies to this thread, and yet there are STILL piles of actual photo threads posted just in the last few days with no, or very few responses.


----------



## robbins.photo

sm4him said:


> I love TPF Irony: there are 85+ replies to this thread, and yet there are STILL piles of actual photo threads posted just in the last few days with no, or very few responses.



Hey, doing my best.. but I'm running out of synonyms for "crap".  Lol


----------



## astroNikon

BananaRepublic said:


> This thread has gone on to long and I'm tired of getting notifications so stay away
> 
> But feel free to comment on my comment


Very good comment.  But to improve you need to be a bit more caustic (as mentioned in a previous post) and if you sprinkle it with bacon it would really add positively to my interpretation.  And watch out for your post having too much vinaigrette ... or is the vignetting ?  Either or, just sprinkle some more bacon flakes on it if it crops up more than normal.


----------



## BananaRepublic

Since robbins made the first comment after mine I feel I have to lash back with the following piece titled The rise and fall of the King of Kong

Born in a Nebraskan (penitentiary).... zoo robbins striking good looks and primal presence meant he was quickly scoped up by a well known model agency and his early career took off Although his first images were published in a controversial gorillas in the mist article in 1985.


He quickly shrugged this off and became one of the best known gorillas in America featuring on the cover of Time Magazine 1995 indeed images of him became so widespread that he quickly earned the name robbins photo.

It seemed that his star could not rise any further when he was cast in the 2005 blockbuster King Kong. Whilst robbins had for the most part lost his good looks many agree that his verbal ability and understanding of the English language played a significant part in his signing. Despite the movies successes and even though robbins performed all his own stunts he found himself spurned by hollywood after a serious incident involving a revival ape.


robbins having been disenfranchised by as he puts it "By The world" now spends his days commenting on obscure websites and injecting liquefied bananas between his toes

No I didn't take these pictures they have been used by global media and are in the public domain


----------



## robbins.photo

BananaRepublic said:


> Since robbins made the first comment after mine I feel I have to lash back with the following piece titled The rise and fall of the King of Kong
> 
> Born in a Nebraskan (penitentiary).... zoo robbins striking good looks and primal presence meant he was quickly scoped up by a well known model agency and his early career took off Although his first images were published in a controversial gorillas in the mist article in 1985.
> View attachment 107854
> He quickly shrugged this off and became one of the best known gorillas in America featuring on the cover of Time Magazine 1995 indeed images of him became so widespread that he quickly earned the name robbins photo.
> View attachment 107855
> It seemed that his star could not rise any further when he was cast in the 2005 blockbuster King Kong. Whilst robbins had for the most part lost his good looks many agree that his verbal ability and understanding of the English language played a significant part in his signing. Despite the movies successes and even though robbins performed all his own stunts he found himself spurned by hollywood after a serious incident involving a revival ape.
> View attachment 107856
> 
> robbins having been disenfranchised by as he puts it "By The world" now spends his days commenting on obscure websites and injecting liquefied bananas between his toes
> 
> No I didn't take these pictures they have been used by global media and are in the public domain




All of which is true, however you forgot to mention my soon to be glorious modelling comeback thanks to a recent spread in Vanity Fair:




20140907 1359 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr


----------



## BananaRepublic

20140907 1359 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr

Dubbed by many as the come back King the much mil lined  actor and glamor model robbins photo, seen here posing for a recent Vanity Fare publication,  is set to tell all in a much awaited auto biography aptly named The King and I. In what critics call "The unleashing of a caged beast" the former King Kong star beats his chest over some controversial issues including his hushed up liaison with presidential hopeful Hilda Clinstone. The troubled star also peels back the skin of a long running legal battle with the Chiquita banana company and there funding of the Columbian paramilitary group the AUC.

The book is available in silverback in all good book stores now.


----------



## robbins.photo

BananaRepublic said:


> 20140907 1359 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr
> 
> Dubbed by many as the come back King the much mil lined  actor and glamor model robbins photo, seen here posing for a recent Vanity Fare publication,  is set to tell all in a much awaited auto biography aptly named The King and I. In what critics call "The unleashing of a caged beast" the former King Kong star beats his chest over some controversial issues including his hushed up liaison with presidential hopeful Hilda Clinstone. The troubled star also peels back the skin of a long running legal battle with the Chiquita banana company and there funding of the Columbian paramilitary group the AUC.
> 
> The book is available in silverback in all good book stores now.




Ahem.. alleged liaison.  Alleged.

Lol


----------



## NancyMoranG

Dagwood56 said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people who post here are more popular with the masses and will get more hits and more people ready to comment.
> 
> This is true in all aspects of life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you made this point of some people who are more popular getting more responses, I'd like to add that in many cases, those members who are more popular, I call them members of the "A Crowd" get CC'd with "Fabulous", "Best Yet", "Great image", remarks no matter how bad the photo may be that they posted, simply because of who they are and I'm sure it sends the wrong message to new members and those still learning. Sorry, but I've been wanting to say this for a long time now.
Click to expand...


Oh, oh, feeling like I am back in middle school....ugh.


----------



## vfotog

NancyMoranG said:


> Dagwood56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people who post here are more popular with the masses and will get more hits and more people ready to comment.
> 
> This is true in all aspects of life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you made this point of some people who are more popular getting more responses, I'd like to add that in many cases, those members who are more popular, I call them members of the "A Crowd" get CC'd with "Fabulous", "Best Yet", "Great image", remarks no matter how bad the photo may be that they posted, simply because of who they are and I'm sure it sends the wrong message to new members and those still learning. Sorry, but I've been wanting to say this for a long time now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, oh, feeling like I am back in middle school....ugh.
Click to expand...


honestly, some of the people here really do act like they are still in middle school


----------



## robbins.photo

vfotog said:


> honestly, some of the people here really do act like they are still in middle school


----------



## jcdeboever

I am new. There are way too many sub forums. I use my phone /Tapatalk. I just go to unread or timeline and could be there for days. I have no clue what I am doing so my comments are of pics that tell a story to me. I wish I was more frobro photo or whatever his name is but it's not in me. Some of y'all are off the charts with the knowledge though. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ClaptonsGhost

He's right. You all suck


----------



## snowbear

Late to the party, as usual.
I typically don.t C&C images with subjects out of my own comfort zone, or those that I feel I could not improve.  The latter covers a whole lot of what's posted.

As far as users who get middle-schoolishness, dramatic, silly or whatever you want to call it, observe: the ignore feature - it's jammin' great!


  .


----------



## ClaptonsGhost

"whom" get? Rex Reed you ain't. I was just being "silly", as you call it but the fact is this board really does suck. Aside from the top two or three posts I've commented on, the next "freshest" one is from Aug. 25th. And I HAVE commented on other people's work so I have a right to voice my opinion, "silly" as it may be.


----------



## snowbear

ClaptonsGhost said:


> "whom" get? Rex Reed you ain't. I was just being "silly", as you call it but the fact is this board really does suck. Aside from the top two or three posts I've commented on, the next "freshest" one is from Aug. 25th. And I HAVE commented on other people's work so I have a right to voice my opinion, "silly" as it may be.


What can I say - I'm a geographer, not a writer.  We ALL have a right to voice our opinions, or not voice them, as we choose.

If TPF sucks so much, why come back?  Don't feel the need to actually type an answer; it really doesn't matter to me.


----------



## unpopular

Can I please get six likes so that I will be at 2000 positive ratings?

Thank you.


----------



## ClaptonsGhost

You're not a writer. I assume you may not be a cook either. So, you starve if there's no one around to cook for you? What ridiculous reasoning. The only good point you made is to not come back here. It really is a completely useless forum. Better off at DP Review.


----------



## snowbear

unpopular said:


> Can I please get six likes so that I will be at 2000 positive ratings?
> 
> Thank you.


There ya go.  I had to add a few from another thread.


----------



## unpopular

SWEEET!


----------



## limr

unpopular said:


> Can I please get six likes so that I will be at 2000 positive ratings?
> 
> Thank you.



Just gave you another one!


----------



## BlackSheep

BananaRepublic said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your title may be enough to make someone view the post, but the question or the photo may not be enough to make someone respond.  The whole thing is hit or miss.
> 
> Don't take it personally.  Sparky's answer is absolutely valid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not just talking about me if you look through the forums there are countless others who go unanserwed
Click to expand...


I haven't been around for a while, but if I'm remembering correctly there used to be a bit of an unwritten rule with posted images where if the OP didn't specifically ask for C&C then it was somewhat rude to offer critique, so if that's still true maybe that explains the lack of replies? I did just take a quick look through the gallery forums and noticed that most images with no replies had no text, just the image.


----------



## unpopular

I think that this should satisfy this thread:

https://misfit120.files.wordpress.com/2013/05/cars4.jpg


----------



## unpopular

I think that this should satisfy this thread:

https://misfit120.files.wordpress.com/2013/05/cars4.jpg


----------

